# Question about IKEA



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I hate IKEA. I hate how you have to make notes of the codes of items, then manhandle them on to an unwieldy trolley thingy and trundle to the cashier. I can never find the way out and get claustrophobic.
But......it's the only place we can get two more bookcases for our study that match the Billy ones we bought in IKEA Prague..
Now....I suppose I would be asking for pie in the sky if I were to ask if they would deliver?
Does anyone know if they do and if so within what radius and what does it cost?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I hate IKEA. I hate how you have to make notes of the codes of items, then manhandle them on to an unwieldy trolley thingy and trundle to the cashier. I can never find the way out and get claustrophobic.
> But......it's the only place we can get two more bookcases for our study that match the Billy ones we bought in IKEA Prague..
> Now....I suppose I would be asking for pie in the sky if I were to ask if they would deliver?
> Does anyone know if they do and if so within what radius and what does it cost?


I know exactly what you mean about feeling claustrophobic. I alwways go in the warehouse bit without taking their "guided tour" and find what I want. In answer to your question, yes they deliver! The cost is dependant on where you live and how much you buy. For us 3 miles up the road two years ago it was an extra 10€, There was a leaflet in the store with the price guide. Have you looked on line Mary, I think the whole thing can be done from your armchair???!!

Jo xxx


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

The Ikea (I presume Malaga for you) has a price list of transportation fees.

The link leads to a PDF but does not seem to be working for me, maybe you will have better luck, scroll down the page to Transporte 
Hope that helps a bit.
IKEA Málaga


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I know exactly what you mean about feeling claustrophobic. I alwways go in the warehouse bit without taking their "guided tour" and find what I want. In answer to your question, yes they deliver! The cost is dependant on where you live and how much you buy. For us 3 miles up the road two years ago it was an extra 10€, There was a leaflet in the store with the price guide. Have you looked on line Mary, I think the whole thing can be done from your armchair???!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes....I had to circumnavigate the site a bit but I found it!! I'm not sure how far away we are, about 50km I think so the cost for transporting two bookcases would be 28 euros.
But.....Sandra has decided she wants new table lamps and wants to lay eyes on them before deciding....so it looks as if we're off to Malaga...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I hate IKEA. I hate how you have to make notes of the codes of items, then manhandle them on to an unwieldy trolley thingy and trundle to the cashier. I can never find the way out and get claustrophobic.


:clap2:I know what you mean. Just thought I would check out Jo's recommendation re delivery - for an order 300€-1000€ to mine would be 99€, bit steep but saves the hassle of a van and cost of fuel.

I didn't realise you could buy online - Thanks Jo.  Compared to the self erection stuff that the likes of Argos sell, their quality isn't too bad. May have a browse later!!!

Fliping heck this forum is getting expensive... first a coffee machine, then clothes, then books, and now furniture. At least I got plenty to keep me busy in the Gota Fria!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes....I had to circumnavigate the site a bit but I found it!! I'm not sure how far away we are, about 50km I think so the cost for transporting two bookcases would be 28 euros.
> But.....Sandra has decided she wants new table lamps and wants to lay eyes on them before deciding....so it looks as if we're off to Malaga...


There is no way you two will be allowed to go to Málaga without telling me and letting me by you a coffee - in Ikea!!!!


Jo xx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> There is no way you two will be allowed to go to Málaga without telling me and letting me by you a coffee - in Ikea!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Hang on, hang on... don't forget me!! I've been meaning to meet up with Mary for a while now. Can I invite myself if you lot do get together?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I know that up here on the Costa Blanca there are a few small businesses that do an IKEA door-to-door service.
- I always thought it an idea that was a non-starter, but had the misfortune to visit the Murcia store on Sataurday. The parking was utter madness, so I dropped the Mrs & the Baby at the door to go in and wait for me in the coffee shop. By the time I managed to Park (a good 10 min walk away) I then had to *queue* 30 mins just to get into the shop and 45 mins to get through the checkout at the other end.
All for a load of crappy fibreboard sweedish furnbiture that probobaly won't see the year out. Never again !


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

djfwells said:


> I know that up here on the Costa Blanca there are a few small businesses that do an IKEA door-to-door service.
> - I always thought it an idea that was a non-starter, but had the misfortune to visit the Murcia store on Sataurday. The parking was utter madness, so I dropped the Mrs & the Baby at the door to go in and wait for me in the coffee shop. By the time I managed to Park (a good 10 min walk away) I then had to *queue* 30 mins just to get into the shop and 45 mins to get through the checkout at the other end.
> All for a load of crappy fibreboard sweedish furnbiture that probobaly won't see the year out. Never again !


I havn't ventured to Murcia Ikea yet, I remember going to the UK ones and experiencing chaos and judging by what the spanish are like in the supermarkets and their inability to queue I think I may just give it a miss, and either go online or see what one of those little firms charge to get it for me!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We have filled five Billy book cases and are going to need more soon ... fortunately there is a new Ikea in Jerez which isn´t too bad if you get there very early.

I can never understand why they have 20 checkout tills and only four or 5 of them are ever manned. Anyone would think they are having problems getting staff!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lynn said:


> Hang on, hang on... don't forget me!! I've been meaning to meet up with Mary for a while now. Can I invite myself if you lot do get together?


I'd like that but I fear Steve is too far away....


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I'd like that but I fear Steve is too far away....


Someone mention me? I'm too far away from everything these days :hurt: 

I miss all the action being "up north" !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I'd like that but I fear Steve is too far away....


Right!! Tell us when Mary and we'll all be there! Lynn, you'll like Mary and vice versa, having met you both already I can tell lol!!! Maybe Steve could have a trip over our way????? I'd like to meet him too!

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Right!! Tell us when Mary and we'll all be there! Lynn, you'll like Mary and vice versa, having met you both already I can tell lol!!! Maybe Steve could have a trip over our way????? I'd like to meet him too!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jeje, sounds wonderful - but i'd need a lane: you're SO FAR AWAY! :violin: 

Although maybe I shoudl make the effort - show mary how dam good I smell!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Jeje, sounds wonderful - but i'd need a lane: you're SO FAR AWAY! :violin:
> 
> Although maybe I shoudl make the effort - show mary how dam good I smell!


we have the odd meet up up this end too



usually VERY odd


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> we have the odd meet up up this end too
> 
> 
> 
> usually VERY odd



You can bring Steve and join us Chica!!...... and anyone else!

Jo xx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> You can bring Steve and join us Chica!!...... and anyone else!
> 
> Jo xx


We could hire a bus and all sing songs!!! :whoo:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> We could hire a bus and all sing songs!!! :whoo:


You could then use the bus to drive Marys purchases back to her house and everyone can help to assemble it all!!! Sorted Mary! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> You could then use the bus to drive Marys purchases back to her house and everyone can help to assemble it all!!! Sorted Mary!
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm very handy with power tools! :llama: ( i put a llama because they didnt have a black and decker)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> We could hire a bus and all sing songs!!! :whoo:


actually there is a bus trip which goes from Javea to IKEA in Murcia every month or so




& yes, they have been known to sing songs


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

You an entertaining lot....from prices that Ikea charges for delivery to singing songs on a bus....have to love it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I'm very handy with power tools! :llama: ( i put a llama because they didnt have a black and decker)




Lol I thought you were advertising Babycham


Maiden x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Of course to get the real bargains and to be able to see the full IKEA range you'd need to charter a bus to the Madrid stores and make a weekend of it!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Of course to get the real bargains and to be able to see the full IKEA range you'd need to charter a bus to the Madrid stores and make a weekend of it!!


ohh - we could all do that!!



how many of us can you accommodate?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> ohh - we could all do that!!
> 
> 
> 
> how many of us can you accommodate?


Hmm, xabia...How can I tell you this...
I'm thinking more camper van, Ikea car park, I'll meet you for a coffee in the Ikea café


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

maidenscotland said:


> lol i thought you were advertising babycham
> 
> 
> maiden x


pmsl!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmm, xabia...How can I tell you this...
> I'm thinking more camper van, Ikea car park, I'll meet you for a coffee in the Ikea café


CAMPER VAN? How exciting! It would be like that woman in corrie!


----------



## helenspain (Oct 2, 2010)

Hang on there!!!! I live in Alzira near Valencia, it takes me 3 hrs to get to Ikea, I am due to go with a friend in 2 weeks time, we go once a year and make a day out of it. We leave early and have a nice lunch and look at everything. We drive back with all our purchases and talk about it for days after at work. We love our outing to Ikea - much better than just another walk, at least we come back with the things we wanted and had a jolly good day out!!!! I agree it must be a pain in the bud going there every week!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Of course to get the real bargains and to be able to see the full IKEA range you'd need to charter a bus to the Madrid stores and make a weekend of it!!


I know - let's charter a plane and all go to Sweden for a week !!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I know - let's charter a plane and all go to Sweden for a week !!!


*NOW THAT IS A PLAN! *
Jo, are your hostess daughters available to do the teas and cakes on the plane?lane:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I know - let's charter a plane and all go to Sweden for a week !!!


Now you're talking!!!
OK who's got the air steward/ pilot contacts for freebie flights???
Hmmm, think it shows I've been in Spain for quite some time??Hahaha
Meanwhile, do you realise that mrypg9 is probably pushing her trolley around Ikea _*at this very moment*_!!!???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> *NOW THAT IS A PLAN! *
> Jo, are your hostess daughters available to do the teas and cakes on the plane?lane:



LOL!! Sweden??? Thats such a dull place!!! I think I prefer to visit their dull shops over here!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> LOL!! Sweden??? Thats such a dull place!!! I think I prefer to visit their dull shops over here!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Haha, you know who's going to get on this thread now, don't you??

Ahhh, thank goodness, have just been called to the table for lunch ALUBIAS here i come!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

helenspain said:


> I agree it must be a pain in the bud going there every week!!!!!!!!!


Nope - sorry! I've only been about twice in ten years. It's horrible!!

It's got some good stuff at good prices but as a shopping experience - :mad2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Nope - sorry! I've only been about twice in ten years. It's horrible!!
> 
> It's got some good stuff at good prices but as a shopping experience - :mad2:


At least in the ones I've been to (Jerez and Sevilla) nobody takes a blind bit of notice of the directional arrows on the floor. You can't tell an Andalucian which direction to walk in!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Alright IKEA faithfuls, is it worth spending 15EUR on a pillow at ikea? I miss the sort of pillow I'm used to back home, which I don't have to share like Spanish pillows....


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

halydia said:


> Alright IKEA faithfuls, is it worth spending 15EUR on a pillow at ikea? I miss the sort of pillow I'm used to back home, which I don't have to share like Spanish pillows....


Check the size. Probably means you have to get the pillow cases from Ikea as well, as certainly, Spanish pillow cases won't fit... I'm not sure UK ones fit either?? You don't have a Dunnes Stores near you do you? They have UK pillows which are good. And down here we have the Yorkshire Linen Co. which do UK pillows and cases.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> Check the size. Probably means you have to get the pillow cases from Ikea as well, as certainly, Spanish pillow cases won't fit... I'm not sure UK ones fit either?? You don't have a Dunnes Stores near you do you? They have UK pillows which are good. And down here we have the Yorkshire Linen Co. which do UK pillows and cases.


I'm pretty sure there's nothing like that up there Lynn. There's nothing like that in Madrid even.
I'd say How easy is it for you to get to Ikea?? Why an Ikea pillow? 
There are other places that do bedding. I seem to remember a place near Casa del Libro and FNAC going further away from Gran Vía or El Corte Inglés (although I hate the place myself) or big Eroski's and Carrefours...
Lynn's got a good point about the pillowslips...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm pretty sure there's nothing like that up there Lynn. There's nothing like that in Madrid even.
> I'd say How easy is it for you to get to Ikea?? Why an Ikea pillow?
> There are other places that do bedding. I seem to remember a place near Casa del Libro and FNAC going further away from Gran Vía or El Corte Inglés (although I hate the place myself) or big Eroski's and Carrefours...
> Lynn's got a good point about the pillowslips...


I think mrypg just doesn't want one of those looooooong double pillows!!


our local Spanish bedding store sells single length pillows - & pillow cases too

there must be similar stores near her


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm pretty sure there's nothing like that up there Lynn. There's nothing like that in Madrid even.
> I'd say How easy is it for you to get to Ikea?? Why an Ikea pillow?
> There are other places that do bedding. I seem to remember a place near Casa del Libro and FNAC going further away from Gran Vía or El Corte Inglés (although I hate the place myself) or big Eroski's and Carrefours...
> Lynn's got a good point about the pillowslips...


It's a 15 minute walk to the big Ikea you see from the A-8. I thought about going to Ikea so I could have two pillows for the bed instead of the Spanish style one long pillow. That, and I'm living on the salary of a becaria, so proper Bilbao bedding shops are out. 

I was scolded by the suegra when I mentioned going to Ikea, so the idea may be out. Thank you for bringing up the pillowcase issue, I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> It's a 15 minute walk to the big Ikea you see from the A-8. I thought about going to Ikea so I could have two pillows for the bed instead of the Spanish style one long pillow. That, and I'm living on the salary of a becaria, so proper Bilbao bedding shops are out.
> 
> I was scolded by the suegra when I mentioned going to Ikea, so the idea may be out. Thank you for bringing up the pillowcase issue, I hadn't thought about that.


Wow, only 15 mins on foot. I thought Ikeas were only accessible by car and possibly parachute drop!! That's why I asked where it was. And I asked about why Ikea because 15 euros sounded expensive to me. We have small pillows on our bed too, but the latest ones I bought were from Carrefour. Can't remember the price, but I think it was less than Ikea, but still being with in walking distance counts for a lot.
Why was the Suegra against the idea?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lynn said:


> Check the size. Probably means you have to get the pillow cases from Ikea as well, as certainly, Spanish pillow cases won't fit... I'm not sure UK ones fit either?? You don't have a Dunnes Stores near you do you? They have UK pillows which are good. And down here we have the Yorkshire Linen Co. which do UK pillows and cases.


You spend between a quarter and a third of your life in bed so 15 € for a nice pillow is nothing, is it?!!

I have made two pillowcases for my English pillows out of one long Spanish one, just by cutting it in half and stitching along one end.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You spend between a quarter and a third of your life in bed so 15 € for a nice pillow is nothing, is it?!!
> 
> True!
> 
> ...


***


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Wow, only 15 mins on foot. I thought Ikeas were only accessible by car and possibly parachute drop!! That's why I asked where it was. And I asked about why Ikea because 15 euros sounded expensive to me. We have small pillows on our bed too, but the latest ones I bought were from Carrefour. Can't remember the price, but I think it was less than Ikea, but still being with in walking distance counts for a lot.
> Why was the Suegra against the idea?


I don't know if you've ever been shopping in the big Megapark/Max Center complex in Baracaldo, but it's dangerous (to my wallet) living so close!! 

I ended up spending 16€ on what I hope is going to be a good pillow. It was the cheapest of the three options! (Up to 42€!!!!) 

The suegra was against the idea because she insisted there was no way I was going to find what I need in Ikea. And, well, I gave up and gave in. The local coop is 16€ richer, and it was only a 5 minute walk.


----------

